# Need Red Phantom help.



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 9, 2015)

1954

Seller is asking $1100

All OG? 

Worth it? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2015)

I think so. I love it. Last year for bolt behind springer and it's a red phantom. Great bike, let us know if you get it . Rob.


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes,its worth it.


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 9, 2015)

X3,nice example.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 9, 2015)

Snatch it up if you have the money to spend. Looks like a real nice example condition wise and of course the front brake is a huge plus!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks to be a very nice bike with strong paint & decals - If you don't grab it - send me the info & I will ...  ... If you have the cash - GET IT ... great deal for a Red one for sure ... Frank


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 9, 2015)

Looks great!
Go for it.
Worth the money.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 9, 2015)

double N.....are you a schwinn guy? ...... wouldnt you prefer an elgin or a dayton?  schwinns are like phantoms every one has one..... ??


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 9, 2015)

*psssst......*

dont tell double N.....but if he passes..... ill pay up for that bike..... shhhh


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm on my way to GA.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll be getting this bike on Thursday. Buyer wouldn't come a penny off $1100 so looks like that's what will have to be paid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 9, 2015)

Cool deal.i would be comfortable with that price.we can't always talk the price down,but doesn't hurt trying.can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 9, 2015)

Very well bought I think. I'm really not a phantom guy but I love this one. Enjoy. Rob.


----------



## ZOOK (Mar 9, 2015)

Sure seems to be in the ballpark. It's a plus if you are physically able to look. Looks all correct the seat looks too light in color? Not sure but may be last year for that color of red as the red changed around 1955 to more metallic. Good find.


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 10, 2015)

Are you sure it's a '54? It may be a '54 with an earlier style re-upholstered saddle or it could be a pre-'52 bike. Regardless, it's a nice bike. I paid more for a '53 black phantom in the same condition and with the same accessories/components.


----------



## vincev (Mar 10, 2015)

Glad you closed the dela.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice ride.  You did good.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 10, 2015)

jacob9795 said:


> Are you sure it's a '54? It may be a '54 with an earlier style re-upholstered saddle or it could be a pre-'52 bike. Regardless, it's a nice bike. I paid more for a '53 black phantom in the same condition and with the same accessories/components.




I know it's not a re-upholstered saddle because it's a one owner bike and he hasn't touched it.

He could be wrong on year. 

What about the saddle say pre '52


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob9795 (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow! That's neat! I was just thinking, based on my armchair research, that the rivets near the front of the saddle show up in '53. But a quick look at where the serial number is stamped would tell (pre '52 under the bottom bracket and post on the left rear dropout). It's a nice bike. Good job. 
Jake


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2015)

jacob9795 said:


> Wow! That's neat! I was just thinking, based on my armchair research, that the rivets near the front of the saddle show up in '53. But a quick look at where the serial number is stamped would tell (pre '52 under the bottom bracket and post on the left rear dropout). It's a nice bike. Good job.
> Jake




Yes, getting the serial number and location would be a big help. This bike falls into the twilight zone when Schwinn duplicated the SN's up to three different years. Since the catalog pictures of the Phantom and many other models were used multiple years, same pic, one cannot use those for small details such as rivets on seats, type of seat or even the type of springer forks.  

Beautiful Red Phantom, congrats.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice buy, red is tougher to come by than the black ones and the front brake is a definite plus. Plus a one owner bike! can't wait to see more pics after you get it home.


----------



## 2jakes (Mar 10, 2015)

Double Nickle said:


> 1954
> 
> Seller is asking $1100
> 
> ...




Do the fenders have rivets or bolt-on screws & what tires are on the bike ?
Still a good price, but maybe you can have him knock it down if it's not "all OG".


----------

